# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Attention Displaced Rand Fans from the DP

## Unknownuser

I am organizing this post for those over at the DP who would like connect.  Election time is just around the corner and we will no longer be able to show support for our guy at the DP if he runs for POTUS. I would love to be able to stay in contact with y'all so please post here if you are a displaced Rand fan over at the DP. It would be helpful if you post your DP username so we all know who you are. I am still Unknownuser.

Please, do not use this post as a trashing site for Mr. Nystrom. Though we may not agree with him, we must respect his wishes to not turn his site into a Rand hub when election season comes around. It is clear that Mr. Nystrom has a different vision for the DP and will be going in another direction than what we may wish to go. 

However, come election time...let's get this place hopp'n and party like its 1999! Looking forward to seeing ya'll on the campaign trail!

Amor Vincit Omne

***edit***

Just want to remind everyone and ask you kindly to keep it classy when responding to this post. I did not write this post to create any sort of cross over wars. I have nothing but LOVE for Mike and the DP. 

Thanks again for the warm welcomes! Looking forward to seeing y'all on the campaign trails! Peace out.

----------


## kathy88

All are welcome here. Great idea OP.

----------


## JK/SEA

fasten your seat belt.

----------


## philipped

Wait so one of the mods at DP told all the Rand fans to go kick rocks...? smh

----------


## mosquitobite

> I am organizing this post for those over at the DP who would like connect.  Election time is just around the corner and we will no longer be able to show support for our guy at the DP if he runs for POTUS. I would love to be able to stay in contact with y'all so please post here if you are a displaced Rand fan over at the DP. It would be helpful if you post your DP username so we all know who you are. I am still Unknownuser.
> 
> Please, do not use this post as a trashing site for Mr. Nystrom. Though we may not agree with him, we must respect his wishes to not turn his site into a Rand hub when election season comes around. It is clear that Mr. Nystrom has a different vision for the DP and will be going in another direction than what we may wish to go. 
> 
> However, come election time...let's get this place hopp'n and party like its 1999! Looking forward to seeing ya'll on the campaign trail!
> 
> Amor Vincit Omne


What took you so long to get here??

----------


## William Tell

> Wait so one of the mods at DP told all the Rand fans to go kick rocks...? smh


The site owner does not want it to become "the Daily Rand" his words. So organizing and pushing for Rand is frowned upon.
They call those who support Rand "Rah Rah Randers" Lol.  It's like Paultard, but different (supposedly)

----------


## mosquitobite

It's called the Daily PAUL.  Is Rand not a Paul?

Good grief.  It's this kind of division of the liberty movement that drives me bonkers.

----------


## Unknownuser

> What took you so long to get here??


Honestly...it was lazyness. Trying to keep up with two forums seemed like a big task. I chose DP because of the format. It seems to be a bit more user friendly.

----------


## SilentBull

> The site owner does not want it to become "the Daily Rand" his words. So organizing and pushing for Rand is frowned upon.
> They call those who support Rand "Rah Rah Randers" Lol.  It's like Paultard, but different (supposedly)


What a joke. Perfect example of people who are in this for their own self esteem and not to advance liberty.

----------


## jtstellar

> I am organizing this post for those over at the DP who would like connect.  Election time is just around the corner and we will no longer be able to show support for our guy at the DP if he runs for POTUS. I would love to be able to stay in contact with y'all so please post here if you are a displaced Rand fan over at the DP. It would be helpful if you post your DP username so we all know who you are. I am still Unknownuser.
> 
> Please, do not use this post as a trashing site for Mr. Nystrom. Though we may not agree with him, we must respect his wishes to not turn his site into a Rand hub when election season comes around. It is clear that Mr. Nystrom has a different vision for the DP and will be going in another direction than what we may wish to go. 
> 
> However, come election time...let's get this place hopp'n and party like its 1999! Looking forward to seeing ya'll on the campaign trail!
> 
> Amor Vincit Omne


you mean we should trash nystrom in another occasion, but we have more important tasks at hand, that i agree.  respect to his decisions?  to the extent of non violence, ya, in context of respectability?  forget it.  there was a bit of an intimidation technique over there at dp so some users develop stockholm syndrome, you can forget that here and call it spades as you see it.  this site has like 10% the degree of modding compared to dp and we have seen the worst effect of it, so i might as well take use of that as well

----------


## William Tell

> It's called the Daily PAUL.  Is Rand not a Paul?
> 
> Good grief.  It's this kind of division of the liberty movement that drives me bonkers.


I know, but it ain't my site. I think Nystrom is basically done with politics. He wants the DP to become more of a blog I guess.

----------


## Unknownuser

> It's called the Daily PAUL.  Is Rand not a Paul?
> 
> Good grief.  It's this kind of division of the liberty movement that drives me bonkers.


Mr. Nystrom has a different vision for his site and I respect that. But I don't plan on missing out on the party all because one guy.

----------


## Unknownuser

Thanks! Looking forward to seeing y'all on the campaign trail! It's gonna be a hoot!

----------


## philipped

> Mr. Nystrom has a different vision for his site and I respect that. But I don't plan on missing out on the party all because one guy.


I'm trying to figure out why Daily Paul can't be associated with Rand, it's his son, he's literally building on what his dad did for all of us. It kinda seems a little $#@!ed up, but more power to him. Welcome to the site!

----------


## Unknownuser

> The site owner does not want it to become "the Daily Rand" his words. So organizing and pushing for Rand is frowned upon.
> They call those who support Rand "Rah Rah Randers" Lol.  It's like Paultard, but different (supposedly)


Hello William Tell! Good to "bump into you" here!

----------


## Unknownuser

> I'm trying to figure out why Daily Paul can't be associated with Rand, it's his son, he's literally building on what his dad did for all of us. It kinda seems a little $#@!ed up, but more power to him. Welcome to the site!


I think he's just "retiring" so to speak. I get it.

----------


## Unknownuser

I am so confused about the format of this forum. I'm not sure I'm "doing it" right. Lol! Boy this is going to take some getting used to.

----------


## William Tell

> Hello William Tell! Good to "bump into you" here!


Yes Ma'am, this is the place to be now. But I will be keeping my account over there. I hope I can continue to post on Federal, State and local candidates. That's what it's about. RPF For the WIN! 

Bryan runs a great site here, wonderful guy, I am not just saying that.

----------


## specsaregood

> I'm trying to figure out why Daily Paul can't be associated with Rand, it's his son, he's literally building on what his dad did for all of us. It kinda seems a little $#@!ed up, but more power to him. Welcome to the site!


DP has always had users that skew further "left" than rpfs.   Rand has not used the same rhetoric his dad used that appeals to lefties.  A lot of it has do with Rand trying to work with and grow the GOP; they resent that.  It is what it is, there is plenty of internet for all of us.

Welcome aboard OP.

----------


## William Tell

A lot of the main posters there don't even vote anymore, Ignore the Gov and it will go away they seem to think. The Ostrich strategy.

----------


## jtstellar

> DP has always had users that skew further "left" than rpfs.   Rand has not used the same rhetoric his dad used that appeals to lefties.  A lot of it has do with Rand trying to work with and grow the GOP; they resent that.  It is what it is, there is plenty of internet for all of us.
> 
> Welcome aboard OP.


how the world works

someone or some site has to stir things up in a major way otherwise nothing will happen.. if no one stirs things up there won't be a 'great compromiser' to even ascend.. everybody can't just be a leader and claim himself to be above the crowd and transcend everything without another group first stirring things up, it's like rand coming after ron's work, you have libertarian sites so far kicking and banning people according to site owner's dislikes, but not a site that truly aims to ban trolls that obviously have a thing for rand and aren't helping us win elections.  we haven't had a campaign oriented site that's willing to stir things up yet, every other $#@! variety out there we have had, not sure why no one wants to stick up for rand and the real seriousness of our work here which is elections.  when it comes to that, everyone backs up and throws their hand in the air 'oooh we're better than that' such pretentious hypocrites.. other sites ban people to owner's liking, we can't do that to rand election's liking here?  talk about head in the cloud.. how about let's stir things up in the positive direction for once and let latter comers worry about being the 'great compromiser'?  you're not looking good in any regards until someone is willing to do the dirty work to contrast you.  why don't we be the first and push and the envelope?  what are we so afraid of?  people have said rand has a shot for years and now it's more and more obvious, and we keep still dragging our feet while time runs short, it's like we really think changing policies 12 months up to an election does anything

----------


## Unknownuser

> Yes Ma'am, this is the place to be now. But I will be keeping my account over there. I hope I can continue to post on Federal, State and local candidates. That's what it's about. RPF For the WIN! 
> 
> Bryan runs a great site here, wonderful guy, I am not just saying that.


Thanks! The format will take a little getting used to but "it's all good in the hood".  

Loving the smileys!

----------


## Origanalist

> I am so confused about the format of this forum. I'm not sure I'm "doing it" right. Lol! Boy this is going to take some getting used to.


I tried the DP once, had the same reaction.

----------


## Origanalist

> someone or some site has to stir things up in a major way otherwise nothing will happen.. if no one stirs things up there won't be a 'great compromiser' to even ascend.. everybody can't just be a leader and claim himself to be above the crowd and transcend everything without another group first stirring things up, it's like rand coming after ron's work, you have libertarian sites so far kicking and banning people according to site owner's dislikes, but not a site that truly aims to ban trolls that obviously have a thing for rand and aren't helping us win elections.  we haven't had a campaign oriented site that's willing to stir things up yet, every other $#@! variety out there we have had, not sure why no one wants to stick up for rand and the real seriousness of our work here which is elections.  when it comes to that, everyone backs up and throws their hand in the air 'oooh we're better than that' such pretentious hypocrites.. other sites ban people to owner's liking, we can't do that to rand election's liking here?  talk about head in the cloud


You always come off sounding like a very angry person.

----------


## Unknownuser

> someone or some site has to stir things up in a major way otherwise nothing will happen.. if no one stirs things up there won't be a 'great compromiser' to even ascend.. everybody can't just be a leader and claim himself to be above the crowd and transcend everything without another group first stirring things up, it's like rand coming after ron's work, you have libertarian sites so far kicking and banning people according to site owner's dislikes, but not a site that truly aims to ban trolls that obviously have a thing for rand and aren't helping us win elections.  we haven't had a campaign oriented site that's willing to stir things up yet, every other $#@! variety out there we have had, not sure why no one wants to stick up for rand and the real seriousness of our work here which is elections.  when it comes to that, everyone backs up and throws their hand in the air 'oooh we're better than that' such pretentious hypocrites.. other sites ban people to owner's liking, we can't do that to rand election's liking here?  talk about head in the cloud


I'd be willing to bet that when election time comes around there will be a site for Rand. Or maybe you could create one.

----------


## William Tell

> I'd be willing to bet that when election time comes around there will be a site for Rand. Or maybe you could create one.


I think this is it here.

----------


## specsaregood

> someone or some site has to stir things up in a major way otherwise nothing will happen.. if no one stirs things up there won't be a 'great compromiser' to even ascend.. everybody can't just be a leader and claim himself to be above the crowd and transcend everything without another group first stirring things up, it's like rand coming after ron's work, you have libertarian sites so far kicking and banning people according to site owner's dislikes, but not a site that truly aims to ban trolls that obviously have a thing for rand and aren't helping us win elections.  we haven't had a campaign oriented site that's willing to stir things up yet, every other $#@! variety out there we have had, not sure why no one wants to stick up for rand and the real seriousness of our work here which is elections.  when it comes to that, everyone backs up and throws their hand in the air 'oooh we're better than that' such pretentious hypocrites.. other sites ban people to owner's liking, we can't do that to rand election's liking here?  talk about head in the cloud.. how about let's stir things up in the positive direction for once and let latter comers worry about being the 'great compromiser'?  you're not looking good in any regards until someone is willing to do the dirty work to contrast you.  why don't we be the first and push and the envelope?  what are we so afraid of


Uhm, so all that to complain that rpfs doesn't ban enough people?   Meh.

----------


## dinosaur

That site creeps me out.  Seriously.  I went over there to find the post that precipitated this, and wish I hadn't.  All I can say is that is the first time I've ever heard someone accuse Rand of having cold dead eyes and living out his immaturity on a national stage. Weird, and sad.

----------


## jct74

> Uhm, so all that to complain that rpfs doesn't ban enough people?   Meh.


Bryan is working on a new set of guidelines and also will now have the ability to ban people from specific forums, so that will help keep the tensions down... and the focus on supporting Rand in his forum.

----------


## Unknownuser

> I think this is it here.


Is someone going to moderate the Rand bashing?

----------


## Unknownuser

> That site creeps me out.  Seriously.  I went over there to find the post that precipitated this, and wish I hadn't.  All I can say is that is the first time I've ever heard someone accuse Rand of having cold dead eyes and living out his immaturity on a national stage. Weird, and sad.


Here it is.
http://www.dailypaul.com/316367/atte...omment-3381485

----------


## Origanalist

> Is someone going to moderate the Rand bashing?


Examples?

----------


## V3n

> Examples?


We've all seen the Rand bashing here - "his hair is funny" - "he's too short" - "I don't like the way he worded this one thing, even though I like his vote on it"

I don't think it's heavily moderated, it just kind of takes care of itself by allowing the discussions to play out.  
I haven't seen anything toooooo negative that I thought was ban-worthy.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Examples?


Perhaps I don't mean moderating or anything drastic like banning anyone but it would be great to have a centralized location for the grassroots campaigning for the Randsters when he decides to hit the trail. Since Ron has retired, the DP has become very divisive on the topic of Liberty. It's sort of morphed into a collective.

----------


## Origanalist

> Perhaps I don't mean moderating or anything drastic like banning anyone but it would be great to have a centralized location for the grassroots campaigning for the Randsters when he decides to hit the trail. Since Ron has retired, the DP has become very divisive on the topic of Liberty. It's sort of morphed into a collective.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdi...and-Paul-Forum

----------


## compromise

> We've all seen the Rand bashing here - "his hair is funny" - "he's too short" - "I don't like the way he worded this one thing, even though I like his vote on it"
> 
> I don't think it's heavily moderated, it just kind of takes care of itself by allowing the discussions to play out.  
> I haven't seen anything toooooo negative that I thought was ban-worthy.


One of the problems on here is that Rand can say a bunch of good stuff and it only gets a few replies, while we end up with a 20 page thread if Rand says something that would contradict the Rothbardian position on an issue or endorses someone who does the former.

----------


## muzzled dogg

Unfamiliar with the drama

----------


## Habit4ming

Hi, Unknownuser. I am Habit4ming at the DP and Habit4ming here at RPForum.  I've been a member here for several years, but like you, posted more at DP due to its user-friendly layout.  I'm not sure how much I can help as the election nears (my health took a nosedive), but I can pass on info and can donate some FRNs.   I think Rand as POTUS is our best bet to begin turning this country back around, hopefully avoiding violent revolution.

----------


## Inkblots

While there are a few "Rand-skeptics" here on the forums, most them at least recognize that Rand's the best thing we've got going at the national level at the moment.  I'll be surprised if all but 1 or 2 don't ultimately support his '16 run.

Also, things run pretty smoothly around here.  I've always appreciated that this site needs minimal moderator intervention to work well - I'm not sure why some of you think we need closer monitoring.

Last of all, welcome to the site, Unknownuser!  We usually have a good old time around here.  If you're confused about the format, feel free to ask anything.  A brief guide to help: if you click the "Top News" button at the top of the site, you'll get the frontpage section which has stories the mods think are interesting or important on the right and a column showing the newest posts in the most active sections of the Forums on the left.  I usually use it exclusively since I can keep track of all the latest posts across several sections from there.  If you click on the "Liberty Forums" button up at the top, you'll be taken to the root menu of ALL the forums on the site, most of which are self-explanatory.

----------


## Unknownuser

> One of the problems on here is that Rand can say a bunch of good stuff and it only gets a few replies, while we end up with a 20 page thread if Rand says something that would contradict the Rothbardian position on an issue or endorses someone who does the former.


I think it will change when he hits the campaign trails.

----------


## mosquitobite

> I tried the DP once, had the same reaction.


Ditto.  DP format never did make sense to me!

----------


## Unknownuser

> Hi, Unknownuser. I am Habit4ming at the DP and Habit4ming here at RPForum.  I've been a member here for several years, but like you, posted more at DP due to its user-friendly layout.  I'm not sure how much I can help as the election nears (my health took a nosedive), but I can pass on info and can donate some FRNs.   I think Rand as POTUS is our best bet to begin turning this country back around, hopefully avoiding violent revolution.


Good to see you on "the other side"! We all do what we can! You just need to focus on getting better...you won't do us any good if you are not healthy.

----------


## Unknownuser

> While there are a few "Rand-skeptics" here on the forums, most them at least recognize that Rand's the best thing we've got going at the national level at the moment.  I'll be surprised if all but 1 or 2 don't ultimately support his '16 run.
> 
> Also, things run pretty smoothly around here.  I've always appreciated that this site needs minimal moderator intervention to work well - I'm not sure why some of you think we need closer monitoring.
> 
> Last of all, welcome to the site, Unknownuser!  We usually have a good old time around here.  If you're confused about the format, feel free to ask anything.  A brief guide to help: if you click the "Top News" button at the top of the site, you'll get the frontpage section which has stories the mods think are interesting or important on the right and a column showing the newest posts in the most active sections of the Forums on the left.  I usually use it exclusively since I can keep track of all the latest posts across several sections from there.  If you click on the "Liberty Forums" button up at the top, you'll be taken to the root menu of ALL the forums on the site, most of which are self-explanatory.


Thanks! This is helpful!

----------


## mosquitobite

The only button I ever use is just under the Liberty Forum banner and is "New Posts"

----------


## CaseyJones

> The only button I ever use is just under the Liberty Forum banner and is "New Posts"


and also right under New Posts is New Posts : Liberty Topics, which filters out most of the non political noise 

Welcome To The Forums

----------


## mosquitobite

> and also right under New Posts is New Posts : Liberty Topics, which filters out most of the non political noise


I like all the noise

----------


## Unknownuser

> and also right under New Posts is New Posts : Liberty Topics, which filters out most of the non political noise 
> 
> Welcome To The Forums


Thanks! This is great! I can see how one would get lost here but the new post and new post liberty buttons come in handy.

----------


## Origanalist

> I like all the noise

----------


## Unknownuser

Is there a way to see when someone has replied to your replies or posts without scrolling through the post? Also, can you pm other users here?

----------


## Origanalist

> Is there a way to see when someone has replied to your replies or posts without scrolling through the post? Also, can you pm other users here?


If you click on someones name it gives you options for pm,ing them. I don't know about seeing the replies without scrolling through.

----------


## CaseyJones

> Is there a way to see when someone has replied to your replies or posts without scrolling through the post? Also, can you pm other users here?


sadly no on the replies and as far as PMing someone yes just click on their name on a post and go to their profile and you will see a link to PM them

----------


## Unknownuser

> sadly no on the replies and as far as PMing someone yes just click on their name on a post and go to their profile and you will see a link to PM them


So it must be kind of hard to keep at a discussion when one has to scroll through many pages. Or am I missing something? Sorry, I'm just trying to get familiar with this format.

----------


## jct74

> and also right under New Posts is New Posts : Liberty Topics, which filters out most of the non political noise 
> 
> Welcome To The Forums



I don't use the "New Posts: Liberty Topics" button because it filters out too much good information for my tastes.  What I do and a lot of other people do is use a modified New Posts link to filter out the forums that I don't want to see.  Religion is the only forum I filter out because there is too much posting about it and I'm not interested in reading about it at all, so I save this link in my bookmarks and never have to see any Religion threads in New Posts.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/search....ew&exclude=213



There is more information on how to customize New Posts here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...rom-the-forums



Welcome to the forums Unknownuser.

----------


## William Tell

> Is there a way to see when someone has replied to your replies or posts without scrolling through the post? Also, can you pm other users here?


Yes, when you make a thread or post in one, it is added to your 'subscriptions' click on your profile, and you will see your subscription button.

----------


## jbauer

> I am so confused about the format of this forum. I'm not sure I'm "doing it" right. Lol! Boy this is going to take some getting used to.


Really, I found the DP hard to figure out (since its more like a blog) then this here.  This functions in everyway like a normal internet forum.  But you'll like it here.  

Oh, and on kicking out the Rand folks.  What is he gonna do when Ron either quits or dies.  Seems like a shortsighted business plan to me.

----------


## CPUd

> So it must be kind of hard to keep at a discussion when one has to scroll through many pages. Or am I missing something? Sorry, I'm just trying to get familiar with this format.


Somewhere in your user settings, you can increase the number of posts that appear per page up to 40.

here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

----------


## Origanalist

> So it must be kind of hard to keep at a discussion when one has to scroll through many pages. Or am I missing something? Sorry, I'm just trying to get familiar with this format.


When there is more than one page in a thread just go to the last page.

----------


## jbauer

> We've all seen the Rand bashing here - "his hair is funny" - "he's too short" - "I don't like the way he worded this one thing, even though I like his vote on it"
> 
> I don't think it's heavily moderated, it just kind of takes care of itself by allowing the discussions to play out.  
> I haven't seen anything toooooo negative that I thought was ban-worthy.


In fairness is hair is really F'ing goofy.  But its the heart of man that makes or breaks him so I frankly don't care but I know that some will especially when you get outside of the 1% or so that give a damn about politics at this stage in an election.

----------


## CaseyJones

> When there is more than one page in a thread just go to the last page.


also if you click on the number of posts on a thread it pops up a window with who posted and how many times they posted, clicking on the number next to a name opens a page with just those posts and then you can just say go to your last post and read from there

----------


## jct74

> Yes, when you make a thread or post in one, it is added to your 'subscriptions' click on your profile, and you will see your subscription button.


only if you have the option set to automatically subscribe though.  You can turn it on and off, not sure what the default setting is or what Unknownuser's setting is.  To turn it on go to Settings --> General Settings --> Default Thread Subscription Mode = Through my control panel only.

you can also individually subscribe to any thread by going to Thread Tools --> Subscribe to this Thread

----------


## jct74

Today's Posts is much more useful than New Posts I think, it goes all the way back 24 hours which comes in handy a lot.  It's under Post Management --> Today's Posts but I bookmark it in my browser to save a click.

----------


## Unknownuser

> In fairness is hair is really F'ing goofy.  But its the heart of man that makes or breaks him so I frankly don't care but I know that some will especially when you get outside of the 1% or so that give a damn about politics at this stage in an election.


I actually think he's hot. But then again...Liberty looks good on anyone.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Really, I found the DP hard to figure out (since its more like a blog) then this here.  This functions in everyway like a normal internet forum.  But you'll like it here.  
> 
> Oh, and on kicking out the Rand folks.  What is he gonna do when Ron either quits or dies.  Seems like a shortsighted business plan to me.


For the record, he is not kicking out the Rand people. But his sentiment suggests he will not allow for the campaigning on his site as we did for Ron Paul.

----------


## Origanalist

> also if you click on the number of posts on a thread it pops up a window with who posted and how many times they posted, clicking on the number next to a name opens a page with just those posts and then you can just say go to your last post and read from there


I did not know that.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Every site has to editorially decide on what it is about, versus what it is not, even if that leads to unfair or awkward decisions that may make no sense. Nystrom's focus has always been on the liberty _movement_, not the cult of each candidate running under that banner. If DP is now taking the "ostrich" approach to campaign support, and is not going to be fighting the government beast, that's DP's call. I and others have always been aghast at RPF's ostrich policy of burying 9-11 and other false flag discussions into an unsearchable ghetto area, instead of establishing a respectable sub-forum for it, but that's RPF's call.

Rand has made a calculated move to win the White House via non-openly principled route. he may succeed, but he will lose Ron supporters who were mainly attracted to him for being a mainstream statesman who _was_ openly and consistently principled, in both his rhetoric and voting record. In roughly 24 months from now, we will know if Rand is on track to being the Republican nominee, or if he completely failed anyway despite all his verbal compromises. If the latter, Nystrom's decision may ultimately be vindicated.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> For the record, he is not kicking out the Rand people. But his sentiment suggests he will not allow for the campaigning on his site as we did for Ron Paul.


Yep and his traffic is down about ~30% from about a year ago. I used to check in everyday during the first two campaigns but then like once a month whenever someone would need help upvoting a topic since. Private property is what it is but I don't have to respect what someone does on theirs. Retiring from politics is just an excuse to be lazy and go ostrich. Social/political self defense doesn't end just because someone turns in their liberty membership card. I have absolutely no respect for him not allowing his site, which had grown as an outlier of Paul the 1st's efforts/career, to phase into something that could help transition Paul the 2nd into finishing his dad's mission of restoring sound constitutional principles to this government. Yet, he still allows Rand footage all over the front page to maintain what he's got but won't allow the site to campaign for him? Sorry but POS. Welcome aboard, btw!

----------


## erowe1

It's a strange policy.

But having paragons of his dad's more extreme supporters visibly distance themselves from Rand may help his POTUS run more than hurt it.

I have this hunch that some Rand staffer pays SpeciallyBlend to pop in here occasionally and advertise how he's not going to support him, for example.

----------


## fisharmor

> One of the problems on here is that Rand can say a bunch of good stuff and it only gets a few replies, while we end up with a 20 page thread if Rand says something that would contradict the Rothbardian position on an issue or endorses someone who does the former.


Well, in fairness, that's about how long it takes our patience to wear out from trying to explain a problem to people who are too busy calling us names to try to follow the argument.

----------


## KingNothing

> DP has always had users that skew further nuts than rpfs.


Fixed.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Yep and his traffic is down about ~30% from about a year ago. I used to check in everyday during the first two campaigns but then like once a month whenever someone would need help upvoting a topic since. Private property is what it is but I don't have to respect what someone does on theirs. Retiring from politics is just an excuse to be lazy and go ostrich. Social/political self defense doesn't end just because someone turns in their liberty membership card. I have absolutely no respect for him not allowing his site, which had grown as an outlier of Paul the 1st's efforts/career, to phase into something that could help transition Paul the 2nd into finishing his dad's mission of restoring sound constitutional principles to this government. Yet, he still allows Rand footage all over the front page to maintain what he's got but won't allow the site to campaign for him? Sorry but POS. Welcome aboard, btw!


I am not Mike but I am under the assumption that he wants the traffic down. That is why he "closed the ark doors". As I said, he has a different vision for the DP and those who don't agree are at Liberty to leave. I myself am not bothered by his decision to do so but I plan on working and campaigning for Rand and I don't want to miss out on the party. This is going to be one hell of a ride! Hold on to your hats!

----------


## Unknownuser

> It's a strange policy.
> 
> But having paragons of his dad's more extreme supporters visibly distance themselves from Rand may help his POTUS run more than hurt it.
> 
> I have this hunch that some Rand staffer pays SpeciallyBlend to pop in here occasionally and advertise how he's not going to support him, for example.


Haha.

----------


## acptulsa

> Is someone going to moderate the Rand bashing?


Happens every day.  But don't be surprised if it isn't the moderators you see doing it.

DP is erring one direction, and this site generally errs the other (if it's really an error at all).  Here trollish behavior tends to be tolerated by the mods--at least until we've got out knives sharpened on them and have learned all the debate techniques we need to defeat anyone who comes along spewing the same brand of blather.  Because you don't learn how to apply counter-spin in an echo chamber.

Hope that makes sense.  Basically the mods tend not to ban them.  They let us embarrass the hell out of them, and the ones who don't listen and get swayed, and don't have enough sense to know when they're licked, are the ones who get banned.  It was the same in 2008 and 2012.  Don't take it personally; it's just us sharpening our wits so we can do deadlier battle in the wider internets.

Welcome!  Here's to President Paul!

----------


## twomp

> I'd be willing to bet that when election time comes around there will be a site for Rand. Or maybe you could create one.


He won't create $#@!. All he does is bitch, wine, moan, complain and talk down to people who disagree with him. And that's on a good day. He is vile on other days. The very definition of Monday morning quarterbacks.

----------


## Unknownuser

> He won't create $#@!. All he does is bitch, wine, moan, complain and talk down to people who disagree with him. And that's on a good day. He is vile on other days. The very definition of Monday morning quarterbacks.


Ha. We all know those types. But I give everyone a fair chance before I make any notions. Thanks for the heads up. And thanks for the welcome! It feels good here. I like it.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Happens every day.  But don't be surprised if it isn't the moderators you see doing it.
> 
> DP is erring one direction, and this site generally errs the other (if it's really an error at all).  Here trollish behavior tends to be tolerated by the mods--at least until we've got out knives sharpened on them and have learned all the debate techniques we need to defeat anyone who comes along spewing the same brand of blather.  Because you don't learn how to apply counter-spin in an echo chamber.
> 
> Hope that makes sense.  Basically the mods tend not to ban them.  They let us embarrass the hell out of them, and the ones who don't listen and get swayed, and don't have enough sense to know when they're licked, are the ones who get banned.  It was the same in 2008 and 2012.  Don't take it personally; it's just us sharpening our wits so we can do deadlier battle in the wider internets.
> 
> Welcome!  Here's to President Paul!


Thanks! Looking forward to see ya'll on the campaign trail! It's gonna be a hoot!

----------


## Unknownuser

What the hell is repudiation points and repudiation power? 

And a frog just because I can!

----------


## CaseyJones

> What the hell is repudiation points and repudiation power? 
> 
> And a frog just because I can!


reputation and its to say you like a post/poster you rep someone with the star on any post(which you will see when you have enough posts to use rep) and the smiley is a toad because once a long time ago some spelled today as toady so he became a mascot

----------


## acptulsa

> What the hell is repudiation points and repudiation power?


LOL  I guess negative reputation would qualify as 'repudiation points'...

If you like a post, click on the six pointed star in the bottom left hand corner of it.  If you hate a post, you can do the same, but I tend to think that childish.  If the post is really bad, as in someone is insulting the hell out of another poster, click the triangle instead.  That alerts the moderators.

----------


## V3n

> And a frog just because I can!





> smiley is a toad because once a long time ago some spelled today as toady so he became a mascot


"Toady is the primary!"

Tons of great photoshops in that thread!  Looks like some fell off the internet though.

----------


## jllundqu

Welcome all ye DP'ers.

We advance principles here.  We debate issues with VIGOR here.  Strap on your armor and gurd your loins.... the timid will not survive.

----------


## jllundqu

Everyone with thousands of '+reps' has a long green bar under their name... it's basically RPF street cred.

----------


## Unknownuser

Wait...did I read it wrong? Is it reputation points?

----------


## Unknownuser

> "Toady is the primary!"
> 
> Tons of great photoshops in that thread!  Looks like some fell off the internet though.


Haha! Toady...repudiation points...that's funny. Good thread. Glad y'all have a sense of humor.

----------


## CaseyJones

> Haha! Toady...repudiation points...that's funny. Good thread. Glad y'all have a sense of humor.


we have nothing if not a sense of humor

----------


## acptulsa

> Wait...did I read it wrong? Is it reputation points?


Yup.  Though there are _some_ who would disagree, finding it more fun to do negative rep than +rep.  They, I think, would prefer 'repudiation' points.

It's good to have you here.  You're lots more fun than some schmoe that hasn't even heard of the word 'repudiation'.

----------


## Unknownuser

Lol! This site is so weird. We've got smileys...and toads...and Toadys. We've got rep points and "repudiation points". There's so many toys here to play with. This is a hoot! Hours of fun for someone like myself.

----------


## mosquitobite

> I actually think he's hot. But then again...Liberty looks good on anyone.


Same here.  Of course, it's mainly his backbone that excites me.

----------


## Barrex

> Wait...did I read it wrong? Is it reputation points?


I just gave you 1 reputation point as welcoming gesture... BUT BE AWARE!!! I GOT* REPUTATION POWER OF 2*.... so you dont want to mess with me. You have been warned!




> Lol! This site is so weird. We've got smileys...and toads...and Toadys. We've got rep points and "repudiation points". There's so many toys here to play with. This is a hoot! Hours of fun for someone like myself.



There is growing discontent because there is too little choice of smileys on this forum.

----------


## CaseyJones

> There is growing discontent because there is too little choice of smileys on this forum.


way more in chat

----------


## mosquitobite

> There is growing discontent because there is too little choice of smileys on this forum.


I need more smileys!

----------


## Unknownuser

> Same here.  Of course, it's mainly his backbone that excites me. 
> 
> Attachment 2297


Uh...yeah...hot, hot, hot! I'd hit that. Lol!

----------


## Unknownuser

> I need more smileys! 
> Attachment 2298


Wait...where did you get that one? Is he swimming or is he throwing a fit? I love it. How do I get more?

----------


## CaseyJones

> Wait...where did you get that one? Is he swimming or is he throwing a fit? I love it. How do I get more?


he used image tags, its not a forum smiley

----------


## mosquitobite

> Wait...where did you get that one? Is he swimming or is he throwing a fit? I love it. How do I get more?


I googled for tantrum smiley gif and then linked the url with the image icon in your reply editor.

----------


## acptulsa

> Wait...where did you get that one? Is he swimming or is he throwing a fit? I love it. How do I get more?


It's imported.

Free market and all that.  Good stuff.

----------


## mosquitobite

> he used image tags, its not a forum smiley


She dude.  She. 

I said Rand was hot a few posts back!

----------


## CaseyJones

> She dude.  She. 
> 
> I said Rand was hot a few posts back!


I don't judge

----------


## juleswin

4 pages running and theres only been 1 defector. Are you sure there is a genuine problem or just maybe its you who isn't getting along with the folks over there. I left DP years ago but it had nothing to do with moderation or the people, I just liked the RPF format

----------


## acptulsa

> 4 pages running and theres only been 1 defector. Are you sure there is a genuine problem or just maybe its you who isn't getting along with the folks over there. I left DP years ago but it had nothing to do with moderation or the people, I just liked the RPF format


Who cares?  One like this is worth ten sycophants.

Besides, I suspect there will be more.  As your own case illustrates, the defection is an ongoing process.

----------


## jct74

> 4 pages running and theres only been 1 defector. Are you sure there is a genuine problem or just maybe its you who isn't getting along with the folks over there. I left DP years ago but it had nothing to do with moderation or the people, I just liked the RPF format


Bryan has to approve every account first, so there could be more waiting on hold.

----------


## Unknownuser

> 4 pages running and theres only been 1 defector. Are you sure there is a genuine problem or just maybe its you who isn't getting along with the folks over there. I left DP years ago but it had nothing to do with moderation or the people, I just liked the RPF format


There have been many others like this.

http://www.dailypaul.com/comment/3380293

I get the hint.

And I get along just fine. I have a lot of respect for Mr. Nystrom and have exchanged many great ideas with him. Nothing but LOVE my friend.

----------


## Unknownuser

FYI...I'm not trashing the DP. Mike is taking his site in a different direction. I'm keeping my account over there as there is a lot of unique content and "unique" users that I have not found on any other forum. I think both forums are great with great people and both will play an important role to advance Liberty.

I am also not here to mold anyone's notions, troll, or the likes. I am here simply to connect with other like minded peeps. And have fun damn it!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> They call those who support Rand "Rah Rah Randers" Lol.  It's like Paultard, but different (supposedly)


I used to think "Paulbot" and "Paultard" and all that other stuff was so juvenile and movement Ron Paul supporters were above that, but Daily Paul proves that nope, many are not.




> It's called the Daily PAUL.  Is Rand not a Paul?


Don't you know?  'Paul' isn't Ron Paul, but rather Peace/Gold/Liberty...or something.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Greetings fellow expats. 

I'm "NowOrNever" at the DP.

(So we meet again, Unknown, lol)




> Are you sure there is a genuine problem or just maybe its you who isn't getting along with the folks over there.


No, there's definitely a problem. 

Nystrom is strongly hostile to Rand in particular, and is jaded about politics in general. 

He's taken to telling people that political participation is a waste of time. 

And he's made it abundantly clear that he won't allow people to use the DP to promote Rand in the same way we used it to promote Ron.

For the overwhelmingly pro-Rand membership, the implications of this have yet to sink in.

For now, in this quiet time between elections, the problem is just simmering below the surface.

But come primary season, I predict fireworks - if Mike sticks to his guns, they'll be an exodus.

----------


## Inkblots

> There is growing discontent because there is too little choice of smileys on this forum.


Then again, at least we don't need to try to explain why we have a :collins: emote.

...

>_>

<_<

----------


## liberalnurse

> I used to think "Paulbot" and "Paultard" and all that other stuff was so juvenile and movement Ron Paul supporters were above that, but Daily Paul proves that nope, many are not.
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't you know?  'Paul' isn't Ron Paul, but rather Peace/Gold/Liberty...or something*.


Actually I didn't know that.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Greeting fellow expats. 
> 
> I'm "NowOrNever" at the DP.
> 
> (So we meet again, Unknown, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> No, there's definitely a problem. 
> ...


You! So glad to see you. 

It is interesting to see how the DP is evolving. I'm ok with it. But I don't want to wear out my welcome there. I get the hint. I will keep my membership at the DP but come election time I'm not sure what is going to happen. Who are they going to argue with over there? Themselves? Whoopy.

----------


## V3n

> Then again, at least we don't need to try to explain why we have a :collins: emote.
> 
> ...
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<


I miss the bunchies smiley!!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

@Unknown

Good to see you too (though we did just talk yesterday at the DP, maybe we need some time apart, lol). 

Anyway, I'm keeping my DP account as well, I want a front-row seat to the aforementioned fireworks.  

...I might even light a few off myself.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Good to see you too (though we did just talk yesterday at the DP, maybe we need some time apart, lol). 
> 
> Anyway, I'm keeping my DP account as well, I want a front-row seat to the aforementioned fireworks.  
> 
> ...I might even light a few off myself.


Listen, I really like you but I'm in a committed relationship.

About lighting fireworks...someone's gotta stir the pot. But be careful or you'll be zapped into the land of none existence. Say hello to Granger for me while you're there. Lol! Jk.

----------


## Unknownuser

I've had a lot of fun today over here. Thanks to all for your warm welcomes. Perhaps some time I will learn the flow of this thing and make my way to other threads. Hopefully you guys are willing to tolerate me for a while. I'd like to stick around if it's ok with y'all.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Actually I didn't know that.




Don't be fooled.  'Paul' in Daily Paul stands for Ron Paul, but sometime in 2012, Nystorm decided to distance himself from Ron Paul and put up this goofy spin.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Yep, first it was Paul (as in, Ron), then it was Peace Gold Liberty, then he switched out Liberty for for Love.

In this we see his gradual move away from politics.

----------


## francisco

> "Toady is the primary!"
> 
> Tons of great photoshops in that thread!  Looks like some fell off the internet though.


I hope everyone reading this thread checks out your link to the origins of "toady" and then "hops" over to give you rep points!

The link brought a big smile to my face remembering how much fun we can have in our fight for Liberty. (Ron pointed that out himself in speeches).

Good for the new members to see too.

----------


## kathy88

> Yep, first it was Paul (as in, Ron), then it was Peace Gold Liberty, then he switched out Liberty for for Love.
> 
> In this we see his gradual move away from politics.


That's so ghey.

----------


## acptulsa

> That's so ghey.


LOL

He keeps that up and soon he will have progressed through 'fifty shades of ghey'.

----------


## francisco

> Then again, at least we don't need to try to explain why we have a :collins: emote.
> 
> ...
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<


On the other hand, maybe we do.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> It's called the Daily PAUL.  Is Rand not a Paul?
> 
> Good grief.  It's this kind of division of the liberty movement that drives me bonkers.


In fairness to Nystrom, how was he to know that Rand Paul was going to be a Senator when he created his site, which was inspired by Ron?

----------


## liberalnurse

Wow.  Guess it's been awhile since I was there last.  Was pretty active there at the beginning while I lurked here.  Wasn't quite sure what to make of this place at first. Thought perhaps it was a bit to brutal for me. LOL

----------


## CPUd

> Then again, at least we don't need to try to explain why we have a :collins: emote.
> 
> ...
> 
> >_>
> 
> <_<




fixed.

----------


## CaseyJones

> fixed.


ok I am in favor of that one

----------


## acptulsa

> fixed.


Fixed?

*Perfected!*

Admins, we _so_ need this emoticon.  Please code it  :etc:  or :blather:

----------


## liberalnurse

> fixed.


To funny.  To True.  LMAO

----------


## Unknownuser

> Wow.  Guess it's been awhile since I was there last.  Was pretty active there at the beginning while I lurked here.  Wasn't quite sure what to make of this place at first. Thought perhaps it was a bit to brutal for me. LOL


"Brutal" yes it can be. Being there for over 2 years has made me a bit thick.

Oh...you meant this place is brutal. Well, we all come from "brutal places" don't we?

----------


## Unknownuser

Hey, can I say $#@! on this forum? It's my favorite word especially during election season...and when I'm drunk...and when I'm drunk during election season.

----------


## acptulsa

Not in thread titles.

Why say it?  More fun to do it.

Of course, doing it on the computer could short out your monitor...

----------


## T.hill

Apparently, the owner of the daily paul is of the belief that Rand isn't an ally and thinks those who believe that Rand is secretly playing the game to further advance his father's ideas are delusional. 

I never understood why people think Rand is secretly on the side of liberty or whatever, it's pretty plain to understand that he is by his voting record. He never really says anything that directly contradicts the libertarian position anyway, he simply narrows the conversation to what is relevant and needed.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Apparently, the owner of the daily paul is of the belief that Rand isn't an ally and thinks those who believe that Rand is secretly playing the game to further advance his father's ideas are delusional. 
> 
> I never understood why people think Rand is secretly on the side of liberty or whatever, it's pretty plain to understand that he is by his voting record. He never really says anything that directly contradicts the libertarian position anyway, he simply narrows the conversation to what is relevant and needed.


There is some distrust among some of the purists. Mike has taken the wait and watch stance. That's ok too. We should hold fire to the feet of all politicians.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Apparently, the owner of the daily paul is of the belief that Rand isn't an ally and thinks those who believe that Rand is secretly playing the game to further advance his father's ideas are delusional. 
> 
> I never understood why people think Rand is secretly on the side of liberty or whatever, it's pretty plain to understand that he is by his voting record. He never really says anything that directly contradicts the libertarian position anyway, he simply narrows the conversation to what is relevant and needed.


Purists want a politician who will pander to them and focus on their pet issues.  Any politician that comes along who will satisfy that desire of the purists will never win a major election, and is likely only pandering to that crowd for their own personal gain.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Lol! This site is so weird. We've got smileys...and toads...and Toadys. We've got rep points and "repudiation points". There's so many toys here to play with. This is a hoot! Hours of fun for someone like myself.


Welcome to our Merry Little Band of Refuseniks.

Have some rep from the...Rep King...LOL...<hauls ass>

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Hey, can I say $#@! on this forum? It's my favorite word especially during election season...and when I'm drunk...and when I'm drunk during election season.


$#@! yes.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> fixed.


You, sir, have won toady's internets.

----------


## Unknownuser

> $#@! yes.


Can we say "$#@!" while doing shots?

----------


## Unknownuser

> Welcome to our Merry Little Band of Refuseniks.
> 
> Have some rep from the...Rep King...LOL...<hauls ass>


Back at ya.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Can we say "$#@!" while doing shots?


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...erfect+end+day

----------


## Unknownuser

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...erfect+end+day


Nice thread.

----------


## green73

> Purists want a politician who will pander to them and focus on their pet issues.  Any politician that comes along who will satisfy that desire of the purists will never win a major election, and is likely only pandering to that crowd for their own personal gain.


You think societal change can only come from politicians. You're a sick, sick staitist.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Greetings fellow expats. 
> 
> I'm "NowOrNever" at the DP.
> 
> (So we meet again, Unknown, lol)
> 
> 
> 
> No, there's definitely a problem. 
> ...


Were you just now banned from the DP? Whoa.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> You think societal change can only come from politicians. You're a sick, sick staitist.


Get a dictionary, learn to spell statist, read the definition of the word, then take that same dictionary and shove it right up your $#@!ing ass.

----------


## Origanalist

> You, sir, have won toady's internets.


I agree.

----------


## green73

> Get a dictionary, learn to spell statist, read the definition of the word, then take that same dictionary and shove it right up your $#@!ing ass.


Omg, you got me, you belligerent pig.

----------


## Origanalist

I've said it before, this place needs a smoker.

----------


## green73

> I've said it before, this place needs a smoker.


Hook me up, bro.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I've said it before, this place needs a smoker.


A hookah?

A Pullman car?

A lounge?

A meat smoker?

----------


## Henry Rogue

> "Toady is the primary!"
> 
> Tons of great photoshops in that thread!  Looks like some fell off the internet though.


I never knew that. I thought the toady was used to indicate a troll. Reading through the toady thread, it looks like Collins head icon was replaced with the toady, so does that mean the Collins icon indicated a troll?

----------


## CaseyJones

> so does that mean the Collins icon indicated a troll?


I always thought so

----------


## invisible

> this site has like 10% the degree of modding compared to dp and we have seen the worst effect of it, so i might as well take use of that as well


That's one of the GREAT things about this place, the mods are excellent compared to just about anywhere else on the internet.  It's a virtually perfect balance between being allowed to say anything you want without being censored, and shutting down abusive crap that no one wants to put up with.  The mods here have an amazing amount of restraint, and are amazingly fair.  Not to mention they are also extremely helpful whenever a question or issue arises.  You simply won't find this sort of quality moderation anywhere else.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I've said it before, this place needs a smoker.

----------


## invisible

> Not in thread titles.
> 
> Why say it?  More fun to do it.
> 
> Of course, doing it on the computer could short out your monitor...


Don't forget to wipe off your keyboard when you're done, we certainly don't want people spreading santorum all over the place.

----------


## green73

> 


I'm SO there when Bryan brings that in.

----------


## KingNothing

> Apparently, the owner of the daily paul is of the belief that Rand isn't an ally and thinks those who believe that Rand is secretly playing the game to further advance his father's ideas are delusional. 
> 
> I never understood why people think Rand is secretly on the side of liberty or whatever, it's pretty plain to understand that he is by his voting record. He never really says anything that directly contradicts the libertarian position anyway, he simply narrows the conversation to what is relevant and needed.


Rand has a chance to win.  The Hipstertarians around here can't conceive of popularity without selling out.

----------


## KingNothing

> That's one of the GREAT things about this place, the mods are excellent compared to just about anywhere else on the internet.  It's a virtually perfect balance between being allowed to say anything you want without being censored, and shutting down abusive crap that no one wants to put up with.  The mods here have an amazing amount of restraint, and are amazingly fair.  Not to mention they are also extremely helpful whenever a question or issue arises.  You simply won't find this sort of quality moderation anywhere else.


That I've only had three or four temporary bans is a major credit to the mods around here.

----------


## green73

> That I've only had three or four temporary bans is a major credit to the mods around here.


That you haven't been relegated to the dust bin of history speaks both well and ill of the mods here. But mostly ill.

----------


## Bryan

Some staff notes here--

1) I have had the good fortune to get to meet Micheal from Daily Paul personally, and have talked to him a number of times and only have positive things to say.
2) I have read over some of Micheal posts on this topic and I understand and respect his position. We all choose a different path.
3) Please do not trash Micheal or DP, it's respectable you don't agree with everything done but you're also not in his shoes. I can relate to some of what he has been through.
4) As Micheal is setting a strategic direction to not cater to a certain user segment and understands we are an alternative, I have let this thread stand. I am not interested in starting any sort of cross-site war. Again, let's keep things respectable. Note- we also don't cater to every user segment, as part of our direction.
5) Thankfully, I don't see the Daily Paul going away and am glad it has achieved what it has.
6) I have an account at Daily Paul, likely a lower user number than most of you.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Some staff notes here--
> 
> 1) I have had the good fortune to get to meet Micheal from Daily Paul personally, and have talked to him a number of times and only have positive things to say.
> 2) I have read over some of Micheal posts on this topic and I understand and respect his position. We all choose a different path.
> 3) Please do not trash Micheal or DP, it's respectable you don't agree with everything done but you're also not in his shoes. I can relate to some of what he has been through.
> 4) As Micheal is setting a strategic direction to not cater to a certain user segment and understands we are an alternative, I have let this thread stand. I am not interested in starting any sort of cross-site war. Again, let's keep things respectable. Note- we also don't cater to every user segment, as part of our direction.
> 5) Thankfully, I don't see the Daily Paul going away and am glad it has achieved what it has.
> 6) I have an account at Daily Paul, likely a lower user number than most of you.


I agree 100% and that is why I have directed everyone in my post to not use this thread to bash Mike and the DP. I have nothing but LOVE for the DP and this post is not intended for crossover wars. I actually created it out of respect for for Mike per his wishes. Come election time, the forums will be lighting up with campaigning. I plan to be heavily involved in Rands campaign. And it's going to be awesome! I've made a lot of friends at the DP and wish to connect with them here where our support for Rand is welcomed. I love the DP and wish to not wear out my welcome there. 

I learned many things from that forum. The DP got me through the elections in 08 and 12. I was a delegate for Ron. Now I'm ready to do the same for his son.

I will edit my post and remind people again the above mentioned.

FYI...Mike has said good things about you also. He is a good person, and smart...too smart. He and I had a positive exchange about this post. He is ok with it.

http://www.dailypaul.com/comment/3381653

----------


## Bryan

Thanks Unknownuser, my post wasn't directed at you, just to some of the others here.

----------


## fr33

> I am so confused about the format of this forum. I'm not sure I'm "doing it" right. Lol! Boy this is going to take some getting used to.


The 2 most useful links is the "Setting" link at the very top which shows you your latest subscribed threads (threads you've started or posted in) and "New Posts" link under the banner which shows you posts since your last visit.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> You think societal change can only come from politicians. You're a sick, sick staitist.


He didn't say that.  But, one of the things this forum is about is to get liberty-minded people ELECTED.  Going around calling everyone a statist who doesn't promote pie in the sky anarchy, like yourself, is not conducive to achieving that goal.

----------


## acptulsa

Bryan:

I know deep in my heart that we are a hard herd of cats to keep.  I'm very glad you're not allergic to flying dander.

Running this site must be hard.  Thank you for continuing to walk the hard path.




I sincerely hope we are able to justify your faith in us and make you an integral part of something really, really good.

Maybe we can even make the spirits of Thomas Payne and publisher Benjamin Franklin proud of you.

----------


## dinosaur

> Some staff notes here--
> 
> 1) I have had the good fortune to get to meet Micheal from Daily Paul personally, and have talked to him a number of times and only have positive things to say.
> 2) I have read over some of Micheal posts on this topic and I understand and respect his position. We all choose a different path.
> 3) Please do not trash Micheal or DP, it's respectable you don't agree with everything done but you're also not in his shoes. I can relate to some of what he has been through.
> 4) As Micheal is setting a strategic direction to not cater to a certain user segment and understands we are an alternative, I have let this thread stand. I am not interested in starting any sort of cross-site war. Again, let's keep things respectable. Note- we also don't cater to every user segment, as part of our direction.
> 5) Thankfully, I don't see the Daily Paul going away and am glad it has achieved what it has.
> 6) I have an account at Daily Paul, likely a lower user number than most of you.


Bryan,

If it is un-pc around here to have the opinion that the DP is not worthy of respect, then please just ban me now. I do not share your opinion on this and I do not personally respect the owner of the DP, or his vision. I came here, from there, hoping that this place would be different.  So far it has been.  I want nothing to do with the DP, so much so that I'd rather not even be a part of a site that makes criticism of the DP an offense.  I feel strongly about this. (obviously)  If it is not OK to criticize the DP around here, I am requesting that you ban me now.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Bryan,
> 
> If it is un-pc around here to have the opinion that the DP is not worthy of respect, then please just ban me now. I do not share your opinion on this and I do not personally respect the owner of the DP, or his vision. I came here, from there, hoping that this place would be different.  So far it has been.  I want nothing to do with the DP, so much so that I'd rather not even be a part of a site that makes criticism of the DP an offense.  I feel strongly about this. (obviously)  If it is not OK to criticize the DP around here, I am requesting that you ban me now.


How does it further the mission of this forum to bash DP or Nystrom?  It doesn't.  Hopefully, your interest in being here has something to do with helping to further liberty.

----------


## dinosaur

> How does it further the mission of this forum to bash DP or Nystrom?  It doesn't.  Hopefully, your interest in being here has something to do with helping to further liberty.


I'm just not OK with this, LE.  I can help further liberty without being on this particular site.

----------


## asurfaholic

> I'm just not OK with this, LE.  I can help further liberty without being on this particular site.


Well. Bye.

Why request a ban? Just stop logging in if you don't feel like you can incite division exactly how you want. Just leave, nobody will miss you.

----------


## dinosaur

> Well. Bye.
> 
> Why request a ban? Just stop logging in if you don't feel like you can incite division exactly how you want. Just leave, nobody will miss you.


Because I was hoping that Bryan would say that it is OK to have my opinion, that this subject is not so un-pc that RPF can't handle it, and that he wouldn't be shutting down any threads in the future if people expressed this opinion.  I will wait for his response.  I don't care if you like me or not.

----------


## HVACTech

I made the switch. I am FAR more comfortable over here.
and delighted to see that MANY of my old friends are still kicking around this place!
the DP was the first place that I discovered back in the day. now that have been here a week or so. I can see that this place is richer and fuller.
more substance and less fluff. 

now if I could just figure out how to navigate this site!

----------


## specsaregood

> Because I was hoping that Bryan would say that it is OK to have my opinion, that this subject is not so un-pc that RPF can't handle it, and that he wouldn't be shutting down any threads in the future if people expressed this opinion.  I will wait for his response.  I don't care if you like me or not.


Why be such a drama queen?   If you dont' want to be on rpf's unless you can randomly start threads attacking other websites and/or their owners -- especially ones that were allies for many years -- then just leave.  RPFs is not the place for that.   Personally,  I like starting threads talking about taxidermied animals, the costumes I sew for them and the little dollhouses I make for them to live in.  RPFs isn't the place for that either; so I post those elsewhere.  Get the idea?

----------


## Unknownuser

> I made the switch. I am FAR more comfortable over here.
> and delighted to see that MANY of my old friends are still kicking around this place!
> the DP was the first place that I discovered back in the day. now that have been here a week or so. I can see that this place is richer and fuller.
> more substance and less fluff. 
> 
> now if I could just figure out how to navigate this site!



Havoc, good to see you here! I thought you got banned or something. You didn't leave one of those "Why I'm leaving the DP" posts. Anyway, good to know you're still alive.

----------


## thoughtomator

Just be civil and you'll have a good time here. Also you may want to pre-emptively put a couple of regular posters who have curiously non-libertarian viewpoints (though they may claim otherwise) on ignore.

----------


## Unknownuser

As is with most forums. Thanks!

----------


## acptulsa

> Because I was hoping that Bryan would say that it is OK to have my opinion, that this subject is not so un-pc that RPF can't handle it, and that he wouldn't be shutting down any threads in the future if people expressed this opinion.  I will wait for his response.  I don't care if you like me or not.


I've seldom seen anyone here say someone can't have a particular opinion, even when they're asked not to express it for one reason or another.

I've also seen a tendency for the admin and mods here to prefer to moderate on a post-by-post basis, rather than preemptively.  So I don't think Bryan is going to put up with you trying to put him on the spot.

----------


## DeMintConservative

> Please, do not use this post as a trashing site for Mr. Nystrom. Though we may not agree with him, we must respect his wishes to not turn his site into a Rand hub when election season comes around. It is clear that Mr. Nystrom has a different vision for the DP and will be going in another direction than what we may wish to go.


Can someone summarize the facts wrt to Mr Nystrom's different vision and direction succinctly? Is it only about keeping his site free of activism and being suspicious of Rand Paul? What' the ideological lean associated with that direction and the root of his doubts about Rand: based on rothbardian purism or something else?

I've only visited DP twice so I have no clue. Much obliged.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Can someone summarize the facts wrt to Mr Nystrom's different vision and direction succinctly? Is it only about keeping his site free of activism and being suspicious of Rand Paul? What' the ideological lean associated with that direction and the root of his doubts about Rand: based on rothbardian purism or something else?
> 
> I've only visited DP twice so I have no clue. Much obliged.


Not entirely sure where he's going with it. I'm not certain he knows either. I wrote a post about an overall atmosphere I have been feeling about the place. Not that it is entirely Nystroms doing but it certainly is starting to feel a bit like a club. In my post I explain a little about what is going on but also share what I think the direction of the DP should be. 

http://www.dailypaul.com/315937

----------


## dinosaur

> Why be such a drama queen?   If you dont' want to be on rpf's unless you can* randomly* start threads attacking other websites and/or their owners -- especially ones that were allies for many years -- then just leave.  RPFs is not the place for that.   Personally,  I like starting threads talking about *taxidermied animals*, the costumes I sew for them and the little dollhouses I make for them to live in.  RPFs isn't the place for that either; so I post those elsewhere.  Get the idea?


Random?  Irrelevant?  I don't think so.  I said something because think that it was important to say something.  I don't think that what happens at the DP is irrelevant at all.

----------


## dinosaur

> I've seldom seen anyone here say someone can't have a particular opinion, even when they're asked not to express it for one reason or another.
> 
> I've also seen a tendency for the admin and mods here to prefer to moderate on a post-by-post basis, rather than preemptively.  So I don't think Bryan is going to put up with you trying to put him on the spot.


Yeah, it isn't good to put him on the spot.  I'm sorry for that.  it was just worth it to me to say something and take a stand for better or worse.  This place is way better than the DP, so I hope my point gets across.  Even if I become unwelcome here.

----------


## erowe1

> I'm just not OK with this, LE.  I can help further liberty without being on this particular site.


You wrote this 6 hours ago. Having second thoughts?

----------


## dinosaur

> You wrote this 6 hours ago. Having second thoughts?


No.  I still don't see the point of having PC laws about it not being proper to criticize public members of the liberty movement.  No one would suggest that Beck or Jones or WND should never be criticized because we must respect their "vision" and all that.

----------


## erowe1

> No.


OK. Bye.

----------


## Unknownuser

> No.  I still don't see the point of having PC laws about it not being proper to criticize public members of the liberty movement.  No one would suggest that Beck or Jones or WND should never be criticized because we must respect their "vision" and all that.


Live and let live brother. The DP isn't for everyone. But is is for some. It's good to have diversity.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Perhaps we could have this one locked up and stickied for a while and the newcomers can gradually assimilate in our vast forest of other threads and topics? usefulness has been properly served imo

----------


## Unknownuser

Great idea! Or we could resurrect it closer to election when the base gets fired up. Or both!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Were you just now banned from the DP? Whoa.


I just tried to log in a few minutes ago. Sure enough, he's banned me.

.

----------


## Unknownuser

> I just tried to log in a few minutes ago. Sure enough, he's banned me.
> 
> .


Interesting. I'm curious why. Were you ever warned about anything before? Surely he has a reason.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Interesting. I'm curious why. Were you ever warned about anything before? Surely he has a reason.


It's about me objecting to and ignoring his anti-Rand policies.

In several recent conversations between he and I, on the topic of those same policies, he implied that I'd be banned for continued opposition. 

So, I was expecting it.

----------


## acptulsa

> It's about me objecting to and ignoring his anti-Rand policies.
> 
> In several recent conversations between he and I, on the topic of those same policies, he implied that I'd be banned for continued opposition. 
> 
> So, I was expecting it.


You're here now.  Permission to speak freely.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

grazie

----------


## Cabal

How DRAMAtic

----------


## Unknownuser

> It's about me objecting to and ignoring his anti-Rand policies.
> 
> In several recent conversations between he and I, on the topic of those same policies, he implied that I'd be banned for continued opposition. 
> 
> So, I was expecting it.


Hmmm...ok. I'm guessing that arguing with the forum owner will usually not end good in your favor. But I'm wondering if he has a rule made in his forum outline of rules for no Ra Ra Rand. I wonder what that rule would look like. Or perhaps it's covered in rule 7 (no $#@!s). Not saying you are...just saying. Well, what ever. Moving on.

I'm sorry you got banned.

----------


## Unknownuser

Is there an apparent divide here between the 2 forums or am I just hearing from ex/banned and angry former DP users? Just curious. I'd be interested to learn about the community dynamics of the 2 forums and how they differ and why one chooses one or the other and how each forum functions within each community. I've always been interested in group dynamics. It's probably boring to y'all but I'm intrigued.

----------


## William Tell

> ...Ra Ra Rand...


Pretty please stop using that Danged term?     

I HATE IT!!!! 

It implies that those who support Rand, are cheerleaders who cannot think for ourselves.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Pretty please stop using that Danged term?     
> 
> I HATE IT!!!! 
> 
> It implies that those who support Rand, are cheerleaders who cannot think for ourselves.


Yeah but that's what they call us. I know...it's stupid. They created this philosophical divide between the Liberty movement. It sucks. But I only repeat the term because that is what they call us. And it's been said that it's ok to discuss Rand on the DP but we can't be all "Ra Ra Rand". What ever that means.

FYI...your mad smiley hurt my feelings.

----------


## William Tell

> FYI...your mad smiley hurt my feelings.


Sorry, I thought it was cute

----------


## Unknownuser

> Sorry, I thought it was cute


It's cool.

----------


## CPUd

> Is there an apparent divide here between the 2 forums or am I just hearing from ex/banned and angry former DP users? Just curious. I'd be interested to learn about the community dynamics of the 2 forums and how they differ and why one chooses one or the other and how each forum functions within each community. I've always been interested in group dynamics. It's probably boring to y'all but I'm intrigued.


The DP is not designed to be a message board, but over the years, people have used it as such.  I see it more as a media site; during the last primary season, stuff that was happening on the ground during election days and conventions would always hit there first before here and everywhere else.  That's how I ended up here- I knew a couple people on both sites, and I would post stuff here when I saw it over there, otherwise it would take half a day or more to show up here.  I'm also really used to VBulletin from being on other forums using it.

While the DP was good to get updates in near real time, RPFs is where the pre-planning was being staged.  For the first few months I was here, the only place I read or posted was RP Grassroots Central.  Stuff that happened in there could not happen on DP, because opposition watched that site a lot closer than here.

It was really bad over there near the end of the primaries, because there were people who were going to write in Ron Paul, and others who were campaigning for Gary Johnson at the same time RP delegates were preparing for the RNC.  It caused a lot of problems.  Some of that spilled over onto here, but there is a policy here not to bash (or campaign against) a candidate in his/her subforum which cut down on a lot of it.

I think after that last round, DP is trying to assert its position as non-partisan and maybe get away from politics altogether.  At least, that's the impression I got, but I haven't been over there in a while.

----------


## Unknownuser

Well, I have 2 green bars. What does that mean Mr. Know It All? And who are you calling young one. I'm old enough to be you older sister. 

Edit.

Oops, meant for William Tell.

End edit.

----------


## William Tell

> Well, I have 2 green bars. What does that mean Mr. Know It All?



It means when you try to give me rep points, I do not get any.




> And who are you calling young one. I'm old enough to be you older sister.


Probably old enough to be my Aunt.

----------


## Unknownuser

> It means when you try to give me rep points, I do not get any.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably old enough to be my Aunt.


Whaaat? Are you calling me old now? No offense to your aunt...I'm sure she's lovely. (Insert fist shake icon)

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

I was perma-banned from the DailyPaul in 2012 when I dared to question the wisdom of the SuperBrochure. I only commented 3 or 4 times on the subject and all of my posts made rational, reasonable arguments, questioning the cost effectiveness and the strategy of the super expensive mailer campaign, none of my posts were "angry". They didn't give me any warning, just BOOM banned. I don't know if it was a rogue moderator or what, but ever since then that site has put a bad taste in my mouth. 

So I started posting with my account over here, and tried to get back into the swing of things posting and debating and such, but I was sort of disillusioned so I stopped for a long while until recently. Anyway my username: DevilsAdvocate.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> I was perma-banned from the DailyPaul in 2012 when I dared to question the wisdom of the SuperBrochure. I only commented 3 or 4 times on the subject and all of my posts made rational, reasonable arguments, questioning the cost effectiveness and the strategy of the super expensive mailer campaign, none of my posts were "angry". They didn't give me any warning, just BOOM banned. I don't know if it was a rogue moderator or what, but ever since then that site has put a bad taste in my mouth. 
> 
> So I started posting with my account over here, and tried to get back into the swing of things posting and debating and such, but I was sort of disillusioned so I stopped for a long while until recently. Anyway my username: DevilsAdvocate.


It seems that what this all comes down to is sour grapes over SuperBrochure and whatever dealings Nystrom had with Rand's senate campaign (blame it on Benton).  The irony is that Michael claims his position on Rand is partly due to his ability to not become emotionally attached, but he still fiercely defends the SuperBrochure?  Any rational analysis invariably leads to the conclusion that the entire SuperBrochure situation was a mess.

He has obviously done a lot for the liberty movement, but when he starts swinging his ban hammer to prevent people for organizing for Rand, he is actively working against liberty.  His loss is our gain.

Welcome, DPs

----------


## Origanalist

>

----------


## mosquitobite

> I was perma-banned from the DailyPaul in 2012 when I dared to question the wisdom of the SuperBrochure. I only commented 3 or 4 times on the subject and all of my posts made rational, reasonable arguments, questioning the cost effectiveness and the strategy of the super expensive mailer campaign, none of my posts were "angry". They didn't give me any warning, just BOOM banned. I don't know if it was a rogue moderator or what, but ever since then that site has put a bad taste in my mouth. 
> 
> So I started posting with my account over here, and tried to get back into the swing of things posting and debating and such, but I was sort of disillusioned so I stopped for a long while until recently. Anyway my username: DevilsAdvocate.


Pretty sure that's why I got banned too.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

Michael got burned out babysitting everyone.  He has a life and didn't want to spend all his free time tending to squabbles.  As for the name change from "Ron Paul" to "Peace Gold Liberty" I do believe that was spurred on by the Ron Paul campaign or maybe Ron Paul himself.  I think there was some issue with people thinking that the DP was directly connected with the campaign and maybe there was some campaign financing issues, I'm not sure.  Anyway, the DP is still going and I'm still there but I'm also here and have been all along...

Peace to Michael and thanks for all he's done over the years.  Don't see too many others putting out that much effort for liberty...

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Peace to Michael and thanks for all he's done over the years.  Don't see too many others putting out that much effort for liberty...


Past service to liberty is no excuse for current activism against liberty.  Not wanting to babysit everyone is one thing.  Actively banning people who try to organize for Rand is quite another.

Surely you understand the irony and hypocrisy of both Michael and many users at the DP who insist those who ardently support Rand aren't holding his feet to the fire.  The truth is that we are doing with Rand what you do with Michael, weighing the good against the bad.  But that doesn't excuse the bad.

He doesn't like the methodology of his fellow travelers in the liberty movement and distrusts the current figure head.  He has the right to shut down his site or ban people or do whatever he sees fit.  But we need to call a spade a spade.  He is working against the liberty movement in doing so.  That how he chooses to exercise his liberty these days.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Past service to liberty is no excuse for current activism against liberty.  Not wanting to babysit everyone is one thing.  Actively banning people who try to organize for Rand is quite another.
> 
> Surely you understand the irony and hypocrisy of both Michael and many users at the DP who insist those who ardently support Rand aren't holding his feet to the fire.  The truth is that we are doing with Rand what you do with Michael, weighing the good against the bad.  But that doesn't excuse the bad.
> 
> He doesn't like the methodology of his fellow travelers in the liberty movement and distrusts the current figure head.  He has the right to shut down his site or ban people or do whatever he sees fit.  But we need to call a spade a spade.  He is working against the liberty movement in doing so.  That how he chooses to exercise his liberty these days.


Not really.  Everyone has a different level of "acceptance" to liberty.  Myself I'm a complete anarchist.  I see any level of government to be tyranny.  I do work with "tyrants" who are at least trying to lessen the level of tyranny (like Rand and Ron).  I've met both of these men and I like them alot.  I fully support Rand in a run for the "chief Tyrant" position in this fiction we call the U.S. of A.  So Michael has a different view of liberty than me.  Hey guess what?  I pretty much disagree with everyone.  That doesn't mean I can't work with them or I have to "call them a spade" simply because they support "X" level of tyranny.  What level of tyranny do you support?  Direct taxes in the form of (fill-in-the-blank)?  Having a "standing army" (strictly for "defense", of course).  Forcing me to remove the old water-heater out in my yard because you don't like the looks of it??

It's called working with people to achieve an end.  My "end" is liberty and if giving kudos to Michael for a job well done somehow makes me a "heretic" (I've been called much worse) then I'll take that label.  

LIBERTY !!!

----------


## CPUd

I remember quite a few news stories that would quote posts at DP and say it was Ron Paul's website.

----------


## enoch150

> Is there an apparent divide here between the 2 forums or am I just hearing from ex/banned and angry former DP users? Just curious. I'd be interested to learn about the community dynamics of the 2 forums and how they differ and why one chooses one or the other and how each forum functions within each community. I've always been interested in group dynamics. It's probably boring to y'all but I'm intrigued.


Quantcast published an estimate of the demographics in 2011. The average user on RPF was a few years older and made a little more money compared to DP users. DP had 3-4 times more traffic.

I've had an account on DP since 2007 but quit using it in 2008, after the primary. No real reason, just bored with it all. I lurked here in 2007 but found the format more confusing. I like the RPF format better now. DP just looks impenetrable.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> Not really.  Everyone has a different level of "acceptance" to liberty.  Myself I'm a complete anarchist.  I see any level of government to be tyranny.  I do work with "tyrants" who are at least trying to lessen the level of tyranny (like Rand and Ron).  I've met both of these men and I like them alot.  I fully support Rand in a run for the "chief Tyrant" position in this fiction we call the U.S. of A.  So Michael has a different view of liberty than me.  Hey guess what?  I pretty much disagree with everyone.  That doesn't mean I can't work with them or I have to "call them a spade" simply because they support "X" level of tyranny.  What level of tyranny do you support?  Direct taxes in the form of (fill-in-the-blank)?  Having a "standing army" (strictly for "defense", of course).  Forcing me to remove the old water-heater out in my yard because you don't like the looks of it??
> 
> It's called working with people to achieve an end.  My "end" is liberty and if giving kudos to Michael for a job well done somehow makes me a "heretic" (I've been called much worse) then I'll take that label.  
> 
> LIBERTY !!!


I have the utmost respect for Michael.  I didn't mean to suggest otherwise.  Again, he should do what he feels he needs to.  I'm sorry if that was clear and if I insulted Michael or the DP, I apologize.  

I was trying to make a broader point that I can't and don't think liberty lovers should accept or participate in any attempts to prevent others from their attempts to advance liberty even when we disagree with the methodology or efficacy of the attempts to spread it.  For me, that would manifest itself in the form of an AJ or Adam Kokesh.  Sometimes I question whether they don't turn more people away from liberty than they turn on at this point.

I still don't question their love of liberty or that they are trying to advance it.  I also realize that my energy and time is much better spent elsewhere than trying to stop those who support their methodology from doing their thing.  I hope others eventually develop a similar understanding.

Again, sorry for the original posts, sounds like it came off the wrong way.

----------


## NO_GMOs

Well Unknownuser I thought I would come and checkout this sight, since the DP may not care for Rand talk. We do have something in common in that we both want Collin Peterson out of Minnesota CD7.  I won't leave the DP because of the metals thread and like silver stackers.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Michael got burned out babysitting everyone.  He has a life and didn't want to spend all his free time tending to squabbles.  As for the name change from "Ron Paul" to "Peace Gold Liberty" I do believe that was spurred on by the Ron Paul campaign or maybe Ron Paul himself.  I think there was some issue with people thinking that the DP was directly connected with the campaign and maybe there was some campaign financing issues, I'm not sure.  Anyway, the DP is still going and I'm still there but I'm also here and have been all along...
> 
> Peace to Michael and thanks for all he's done over the years.  Don't see too many others putting out that much effort for liberty...


I agree. Like I said, I have nothing but love. Do I agree with everything he says or does in regards to the forum...no. But then again, I am free to leave at will and free to run my own forum. 

I am not leaving the DP either but when the elections come around and Rand hits the campaign trail, I'd like to be involved in the action. Mike doesn't want to deal with all the campaign stuff so I have asked the Rand supporters to join up here so we can party it up.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Well Unknownuser I thought I would come and checkout this sight, since the DP may not care for Rand talk. We do have something in common in that we both want Collin Peterson out of Minnesota CD7.  I won't leave the DP because of the metals thread and like silver stackers.


I'm not leaving either but plan to help with the grassroots for Rand come election time. Mike doesn't want all the "Ra Ra Rand" stuff on his forum.

Hi Beeman!

----------


## William Tell

> "Ra Ra Rand"

----------


## Unknownuser

> 


His words not mine.

----------


## Wiseburn

I've been reading the DP almost daily for over 7 years.  I like reading all the news on the DP, but not all the commentary.  But along with the wishes of that's site's owner, we need to build the grassroots support for Rand elsewhere.  

Rand is running to win and has my full support after the 2014 elections.

Steve

----------


## Unknownuser

> I've been reading the DP almost daily for over 7 years.  I like reading all the news on the DP, but not all the commentary.  But along with the wishes of that's site's owner, we need to build the grassroots support for Rand elsewhere.  
> 
> Rand is running to win and has my full support after the 2014 elections.
> 
> Steve


That is why I made the post. It was not meant as a nudge or insult to anyone especially not Michael but he has made it abundantly clear that he wants us to take the a Rand campaigning elsewhere. The rpf seems to be friendly for this...I think...unless Brian says otherwise.

What is your Name on the DP?

----------


## philipped

> That is why I made the post. It was not meant as a nudge or insult to anyone especially not Michael but he has made it abundantly clear that he wants us to take the a Rand campaigning elsewhere. The rpf seems to be friendly for this...I think...unless Brian says otherwise.
> 
> What is your Name on the DP?


Around here we focus on what the person running for office wants to do in the future and how well they are doing now. If they have the same last name so be it, but if you check the Defenders of Liberty section of the forum there's other sections devoted to others in Congress today moving things in the path we prefer. Welcome to RPF.

----------


## Unknownuser

> Around here we focus on what the person running for office wants to do in the future and how well they are doing now. If they have the same last name so be it, but if you check the Defenders of Liberty section of the forum there's other sections devoted to others in Congress today moving things in the path we prefer. Welcome to RPF.


Thank you and i agree. I would not campaign for Rand if I did not believe in him or his message. He has the best voting record in the senate. I think he would to well to set the tone for Washington. That is after all what the POTUS is for. The real battle is in the senate and the house.

----------


## philipped

> Thank you and i agree. I would not campaign for Rand if I did not believe in him or his message. He has the best voting record in the senate. I think he would to well to set the tone for Washington. That is after all what the POTUS is for. The real battle is in the senate and the house.


I hear you. Check out Lee Bright (the Senator hopefully following after Lindsay Graham) & Greg Brannon (the Senator to replace Kay Hagan) both of those people would be strong assets to the anti-statist section of the GOP and would probably give Rand more than enough legroom in the Senate to be the first to announce he's running for 2016. We making moves out here on RPF.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> A lot of the main posters there don't even vote anymore, Ignore the Gov and it will go away they seem to think. The Ostrich strategy.


You are absolutely right. I still love DP, but sometimes I feel like it should be called the Daily Anarchist. I would guesstimate that it has become c. 50% anarchist, 40% paleocon 10% Libertarian, and >1% libertarian leaning liberal. Of course, that's probably skewed in favor of whoever is more vocal.

Now, just for fun, I'm going to say the exact same thing, but make fun of every group (calm down, it's just a joke):

You are absolutely right. I still love DP, but sometimes I feel like it should be called the Daily Ostrich. I would guesstimate that it has become c. 50% ostrich, 40% they-took-r-jobs 10% Pothead, and >1% secretly statist. Of course, that's probably skewed in favor of whoever is more vocal.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Is there a way to see when someone has replied to your replies or posts without scrolling through the post?


You can go to Settings and at the top you will see "Subscribed Threads with New Posts"; that is about the closest thing.

I will also point out, the default thread display option is very different from the DP, and I found it difficult to navigate. If you go to Settings>General Settings, in the fifth section down, "Thread Display Options", under "Thread Display Mode," you can make it pretty much identical in flow to DP by setting it to "Hybrid." Of course you may not like that, but at any rate, there are four options for you there (Linear - Oldest First, Linear - Newest First, Threaded, and Hybrid). If you do set it to Hybrid, each thread will have an outline at the top, and new posts will be highlighted there, so you can find replies by looking for threads with new posts and scanning the outline for what the new post is, or scanning for your name to find any replies.

Also, the little sheriff star bottom left of each post is "Reputation" - basically upvote/downvote, but it adds up for the user as a whole, and is not calculated for the post. I don't think you can't use it right away, because I couldn't make it work at first, but I don't know for sure.

----------


## HVACTech

> You are absolutely right. I still love DP, but sometimes I feel like it should be called the Daily Anarchist. I would guesstimate that it has become c. 50% anarchist, 40% paleocon 10% Libertarian, and >1% libertarian leaning liberal. Of course, that's probably skewed in favor of whoever is more vocal.
> 
> Now, just for fun, I'm going to say the exact same thing, but make fun of every group (calm down, it's just a joke):
> 
> You are absolutely right. I still love DP, but sometimes I feel like it should be called the Daily Ostrich. I would guesstimate that it has become c. 50% ostrich, 40% they-took-r-jobs 10% Pothead, and >1% secretly statist. Of course, that's probably skewed in favor of whoever is more vocal.


it was the open tolerance and even acceptance and promotion of sockpuppets that got my goat. 

I like it better here. and. I have more friends here!
(now, if I can just figure out how that durn widget works...)

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> it was the open tolerance and even acceptance and promotion of sockpuppets that got my goat. 
> 
> I like it better here. and. I have more friends here!
> (now, if I can just figure out how that durn widget works...)


What? sockpupptes at DP? Inconceivable!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I see some more familiar faces; hey HVAC, Rebel Poet, how's it hangin. I am (or was..) NowOrNever.

...I'm starting to think I ought to have just used the same name here.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> I see some more familiar faces; hey HVAC, Rebel Poet, how's it hangin.


 Ηola.

----------


## NO_GMOs

Oh you figured out who I am on the DP, I thought I would change my user name since I have a personal hate for Monsatan using GMO's to poison the population with the blessings of the Government. You must have had to do some digging in past comments to figure it out.

GMO's have also destroyed my honey business, by killing all my bees. If I continue to have bees I need to get out of the land of GMO's!

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> You are absolutely right. I still love DP, but sometimes I feel like it should be called the Daily Anarchist. I would guesstimate that it has become c. 50% anarchist, 40% paleocon 10% Libertarian, and >1% libertarian leaning liberal. Of course, that's probably skewed in favor of whoever is more vocal.


Hey!!!  What's wrong with anarchists??

----------


## William Tell

> Hey!!!  What's wrong with anarchists??


They are too sensitive

----------


## menciusmoldbug

> Hey!!!  What's wrong with anarchists??


Quite a bit. =)

http://unqualified-reservations.blog...and-right.html

http://unqualified-reservations.blog...k-journey.html

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Hey!!!  What's wrong with anarchists??


Hello, ΧΑ! Now, would you be the selfsame Christian Anarchist I know on the DP?

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> Hello, ΧΑ! Now, would you be the selfsame Christian Anarchist I know on the DP?


That would be me...  I am also a caller on "Freetalk Live" if you ever listen there...

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Hey!!!  What's wrong with anarchists??


Well, you're alright, but some of your friends are weird. No, wait, I got that backwards: that's what people say about me. No, wait, backwards again; they say "some of your friends are alright but you're weird." Whatever...

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> That would be me...  I am also a caller on "Freetalk Live" if you ever listen there...


BTW I've been meaning to ask you to describe Christian Anarchy, specifically how anarchy fit's into Christian theology and the bible.

----------


## The Rebel Poet

> Actively banning people who try to organize for Rand is quite another.


I hadn't heard of him banning anyone for it. Did he really?

----------


## Unknownuser

> Oh you figured out who I am on the DP, I thought I would change my user name since I have a personal hate for Monsatan using GMO's to poison the population with the blessings of the Government. You must have had to do some digging in past comments to figure it out.
> 
> GMO's have also destroyed my honey business, by killing all my bees. If I continue to have bees I need to get out of the land of GMO's!


I figured it out with just your name and the one comment you left in this thread! Not hard to recognized people.

----------


## Unknownuser

> I hadn't heard of him banning anyone for it. Did he really?


Not sure if he has yet but he has warned us that he will.

----------


## Cabal

> They are too sensitive *consistent*


Fixt.

----------


## dannno

> I'm trying to figure out why Daily Paul can't be associated with Rand, it's his son, he's literally building on what his dad did for all of us. It kinda seems a little $#@!ed up, but more power to him. Welcome to the site!


He's going to be kicking himself come 2016

----------


## HVACTech

> He's going to be kicking himself come 2016


probably not. he is taking it in a new direction. 
it appears to be an intellectual playground for him. he made a post about 911... and then withdrew it when it became.."contentious" 
that got my attention. really? 
and you just now noticed?

I got banned for repeatedly bumping his Muppet thread.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> probably not. he is taking it in a new direction. 
> it appears to be an intellectual playground for him. he made a post about 911... and then withdrew it when it became.."contentious" 
> that got my attention. really? 
> and you just now noticed?
> 
> I got banned for repeatedly bumping his Muppet thread.


I view it as a kind of mid-life crisis (8 years is half a lifetime in internet-land). 

....I suspect he'll be back to normal at some point.




> I hadn't heard of him banning anyone for it. Did he really?


Well, he banned me for talking about how I would organize/rally for Rand when the time came.

----------


## William Tell

> Fixt.


I believe crossing out my comment violates the NAP...

----------


## Cabal

> I believe crossing out my comment violates the NAP...


Then you don't have a strong grasp of NAP.

----------


## William Tell

> Then you don't have a strong grasp of NAP.


Please don't force your definition of the NAP on me,  I believe that would violate it as well. I only stated my opinion. In a free society, we would all have competing NAP's.

----------


## Cabal

> Please don't force your definition of the NAP on me,  I believe that would violate it as well. I only stated my opinion, in a free society, we would have competing NAP's.


I'm not forcing anything on you, though I must say, I'm not too surprised that your grasp of force is as weak as your grasp of NAP.

----------


## William Tell

> I'm not forcing anything on you, though I must say, I'm not too surprised that your grasp of force is as weak as your grasp of NAP.


I grasp it perfectly, but the beauty of the free market is at work here! Don't you see?
We do not need to accept each others versions of an abstract concept.

Although when we achieve a perfect society of anarchy, I will obviously employ this gentleman to ensure that my version of the NAP is not violated:

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

> I grasp it perfectly, but the beauty of the free market is at work here! Don't you see?
> We do not need to accept each others versions of an abstract concept.
> 
> Although when we achieve a perfect society of anarchy, I will obviously employ this gentleman to ensure that my version of the NAP is not violated:


For about 30 minutes. Good luck buying anything or living anywhere when the vast majority of society locks you out for being a dick.

----------


## Cabal

> I grasp it perfectly


Clearly you do not.

----------


## William Tell

> Clearly you do not.


Or have been being sarcastic...
And/Or, you do not have a sense of humor...
Countless possibilities in this world.

----------


## William Tell

> For about 30 minutes. Good luck buying anything or living anywhere when the vast majority of society locks you out for being a dick.


I would only employ his services when absolutely needed, Cogburn ain't cheap and I ain't rich.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> BTW I've been meaning to ask you to describe Christian Anarchy, specifically how anarchy fit's into Christian theology and the bible.


I would love to tell you.  Actually I believe that Jesus was quite an "Anarchist" as far as Earthly rule.  He made it quite clear that there is only ONE in control and that's the Creator (however you view Him).  Anyway, here's a link to some very lengthy banter from years ago about my views on "Christian Anarchy"...

http://bbs.freetalklive.com/general/...nsible-answer/

I don't claim to be any kind of "expert" on Christian Anarchy.  In fact, I disagree with some of the "established" ideas about it.  This is my own personal view of what a person should believe after some 60 plus years on this ball.  

If you have specific questions about it, we can discuss them here:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...he-only-answer

It's an oldish thread but we can necro it if there's interest...

----------


## William Tell

So y'all know, Dailypaul will be opening Registration for one day only this week. So if you want an account there, this will be your chance:
http://www.dailypaul.com/323280/im-g...k-registration

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> So y'all know, Dailypaul will be opening Registration for one day only this week. So if you want an account there, this will be your chance:
> http://www.dailypaul.com/323280/im-g...k-registration


How did it go?  Did anyone here sign up?  I've been there for a long time so I didn't need to sign up.

----------


## Vanguard101

You can't sign up for dailypaul? Lol what/

----------


## William Tell

> How did it go?  Did anyone here sign up?  I've been there for a long time so I didn't need to sign up.


I  think it went pretty well I guess, I ran into some cool new signups. Don't know if any are from here or not. Michael posted this:



> *Update: Daily Paul New Registration Stats, Final Tally + Account Upgrades*	Submitted by Michael Nystrom on Mon, 08/04/2014 - 23:11in 
> DP Community Member NewsDP Original
> 
>  	 	  	 	Update:  I'll begin updating new member accounts from comment only privileges to full privileges today.  
>  - - -
>  Last Thursday, Daily Paul registration was open for 24 hours.  
>  We had a total of 483 new users who signed up!  217 were either  spammers, never activated their accounts, or never made and introduction  and thus had their accounts deactivated.  Still, that is a net addition  of 266 new users in one day.  And it looks like we got some real  quality people.
>  New users still have probationary, comment-only accounts. I will  begin upgrading the accounts tomorrow to full privilege accounts.  
>  Thank you everyone, and welcome aboard.
> ...

----------


## William Tell

Open registration again on Daily Paul today, August 8th. http://www.dailypaul.com/user/register Introduce yourself in the introduction thread so they know you are a real person:
http://www.dailypaul.com/323281/introductions

----------


## radiofriendly

I was about to post this. Just don't spam 100% about Rand Paul. Those of us who aren't in attack mode over there could use more Rand Fans over there. I'm radiofriendly over there too. Don't get drawn in over there if you want to be about Rand Paul activism - just be a voice for...well, you know...
http://www.dailypaul.com/323923/frid...dnight-tonight

It's a rare open day (TODAY 8/8/14) for new people to join the site. There's a Noah's ark mentality over there that is somewhat disturbing unless you realize how frustrating it is dealing w/ trolls all of the time with not much $.

----------


## William Tell

> I was about to post this. Just don't spam 100% about Rand Paul. Those of us who aren't in attack mode over there could use more Rand Fans over there. I'm radiofriendly over there too. Don't get drawn in over there if you want to be about Rand Paul activism - just be a voice for...well, you know...
> http://www.dailypaul.com/323923/frid...dnight-tonight
> 
> It's a rare open day (TODAY 8/8/14) for new people to join the site. There's a Noah's ark mentality over there that is somewhat disturbing unless you realize how frustrating it is dealing w/ trolls all of the time with not much $.


Yeah, we need more people over there.

----------


## francisco

> ...Just don't spam 100% about Rand Paul. *Those of us who aren't in attack mode over there could use more Rand Fans over there.* ...Don't get drawn in over there if you want to be about Rand Paul activism - *just be a voice for...well, you know...*
> 
> http://www.dailypaul.com/323923/frid...dnight-tonight
> 
> It's a rare open day (TODAY 8/8/14) for new people to join the site. There's a Noah's ark mentality over there that is somewhat disturbing unless you realize how frustrating it is dealing w/ trolls all of the time with not much $.





> Yeah, we need more people over there.


(Re)joined DP. Looking for synergy. Liberty-lovers can't communicate or reach out too much. As DebK says "Diversity finds Unity in the Message of Freedom".

----------


## William Tell

> (Re)joined DP. Looking for synergy. Liberty-lovers can't communicate or reach out too much. As DebK says "Diversity finds Unity in the Message of Freedom".


Make sure you post in the introduction thread after your account is activated, I think they delete accounts that never post.

----------

